# HUMPERT Patent-Sattelstütze gefedert Ergotec SP 7.0 , 27,2mm NEU !!!



## BlueOneOne (9. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190649343267?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

